# Gaming nostalgia!



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Post your most nostalgic gaming related game/ost/story/whatever!

I found this and nostalgiaed so damn hard...






Brings back some really good memories! 

I remember playing this with my uncle on my n64 when I was like 4 years old, such good times!

Anyone else nostalgia HARD over games?


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel like I'm reading /b/: Nostalgia thread go! lol

But on topic: SimCity SNES


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Very much so. When I acquired a 2600 a year or two ago and played Galaxian for the first time since I was like 4 years old, my mind exploded with recovered memories.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

playing NES games. no internet to use. only nintendo power!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

gorbulas said:


> playing NES games. no internet to use. only nintendo power!


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

There are now 649 Pokemon, but Missingno still tops them all.

Also, can someone tell me if my video is showing up. All I see is a white box, but I'm not sure if it's just a problem with my computer or if it's not showing up for everyone. Thanks.


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh, this thread is killing me! So many memories!!

And so many memories I _wish_ I had! Nintendo Power never arrived in Italy! Or, if it did, I had no idea of its existence. Absence if the internet the reason why it took me literally (in the correct sense of the word "literally") _years_ to finish Monkey Island 2. I started it when I was in primary school, got stuck, forgot about it for a year, started again... rinse, repeat... I finished it in middle school or something.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Michael91 said:


> There are now 649 Pokemon, but Missingno still tops them all.
> 
> Also, can someone tell me if my video is showing up. All I see is a white box, but I'm not sure if it's just a problem with my computer or if it's not showing up for everyone. Thanks.


Just a white box. And that's what game I use to relive my nostalgia. I'm playing SoulSilver like it was just regular old Silver. But damn there so many new pokemon, I used to know them all now I have no idea. Can't beat the old ones though. Anything after ruby and sapphire I have no clue about.
Another game is Conkers bad fur day.


----------



## Michael91 (Dec 7, 2011)

lonely metalhead said:


> Just a white box. And that's what game I use to relive my nostalgia. I'm playing SoulSilver like it was just regular old Silver. But damn there so many new pokemon, I used to know them all now I have no idea. Can't beat the old ones though. Anything after ruby and sapphire I have no clue about.
> Another game is Conkers bad fur day.


Thanks, do you know how to fix it? I just copied the youtube link into the message, highlighted it, and then selected the youtube wrap. Did I do something wrong?

Some of the new gameplay mechanics are a big improvement though, such as the splitting of special and physical attacks; now Gyarados actually has water physical attacks.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Crash Bandicoot, original Mortal Kombat series, Spyro, Medievil.

But mostly Medievil.

God, I love that game. The music is something to truly behold. It just sends shivers down your spine.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Metroid on nes. I rented that game so many times.






The Karate Kid.






Ice Hockey/Blades of steel.











Techmo Bowl.






Double Dragon II. I used to play with with my brother non-stop. We finished it many times.






Blaster Master.






Street Fighter 2(arcade and snes)






to name a few :b



gorbulas said:


> playing NES games. no internet to use. only nintendo power!


yep, or gamepro.


----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Arrested Development (Jun 3, 2010)

Also..


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

the music in legend of mana always made me feel funny in a good way. It was like a cross between lord of the rings epic journey and techno and metal music






in the title screen, i'd actually leave it there for a bit to listen to the tune, so euphoric






stars...






then youtubing up mortal kombat fatalities in youtube for a quick laugh, haha all i ever used was liu kang's bicycle kick at my cousin's house that's all i knew how to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjSUudLvBAs#t=1m40s WOAHYAYAYAYYAYA!! LOOOL



> Street Fighter 2(arcade and snes)


LOL wtf at 20s


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Being an NES kid and getting in weekly fights with Genesis bullies.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know about 'most nostalgic', but:






(the only one in the Final Fantasy series I ever played)


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

quake 3, turn of the millennium kitsch value
other crap


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Pokemon for sure, but how has this not been mentioned?






Also, everyone loved Ocarina of Time, and no doubt it was amazing, but Majora's Mask was so much more deep and dark (and the music was way way better).


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

David777 said:


> I feel like I'm reading /b/: Nostalgia thread go! lol
> 
> But on topic: SimCity SNES


Classic! I remember sitting around all day playing this game trying to get my population to 500,000 so I could get that mario statue for my town but I could never quite get there.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

Lava Planet
Arctic Planet
Desert Planet

edit: i love how white people in ega graphics are either vampire white or sunburnt red.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Original nintendo mario games will probably always be what I get nostalgia over. A lot of the games now just seem to complicated for me. I don't need games with blood and cursing...call me grandpa I guess.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

^ ff7. 8]








Pocky and rocky! Nobody ever played with me till the end..




Use to play this with my parents. Use to beat this till the end and get max lives. I think I was the only one who knew how to fly. My mom didn't know how.




pokemon crystal. First one I got. Never could get Celebi.. Wish I had a gameshark. Had a about 100 hours on it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I remember the first time I ever defeated the first level of Sonic Spinball. I thought I had beat the game, and sat there with my jaw dropped when the second one started. Man, I really suck at pinball.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It concerns me that I can't even find a screen cap of one of them. *old*


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

Zelda Link to the Past. Super Nintendo

Golden Eye on the Nintendo 64


Ninja Gaiden on Nintendo


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Pokemon but its not so much nostalgia since i still play it. 
I watched this video before which reminded me of playing sonic when I was younger.





King boom boo used to scare me when I was younger, I remember showing off to my brother when I finally managed to beat him without getting scared. Id probably still play sonic if they made them like the sonic adventure games.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

SPYRO!!!!!


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

General Shy Guy said:


>


:lol


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Where are those Pokemon images from? LOL


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I remember doing that ^ she says "We hope to see you again" as well which makes it sound like she wants your pokemon to get hurt


----------



## forumuser (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

This was one of my fave games ever!!! 

Normality





I also really liked...

legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time





Sonic 2





Abes Odyssey


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Skylaishot said:


> Post your most nostalgic gaming related game/ost/story/whatever!
> 
> I found this and nostalgiaed so damn hard...
> 
> ...


NO U DIDN'T!!! I LOVE STAR FOX. I'm a 90s kid so it was one of the games i grew up with!!!! I want u back McCloud. I just screamed for this game. Same with Zelda n Spyro Luved those


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

seafolly said:


>


Nooo waaaayyy!!! This game was awesome and I'd forgotten all about it!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Huk phin (Oct 30, 2011)

Way old: Super Mario 3
Old: Diablo 2 / Quake (quake world)
Less old: Halo 3


----------



## smt074 (Dec 16, 2011)

fingertips said:


> Lava Planet
> Arctic Planet
> Desert Planet
> 
> edit: i love how white people in ega graphics are either vampire white or sunburnt red.


I don't know why but I LOVE EGA graphics and adlib sound. Brings back memories I guess...


----------



## Sain (Sep 19, 2011)

Almost forgot how epic that game was.


----------



## newhealth (Oct 27, 2011)

When it comes to game soundtracks, nothing gets me more than Need for Speed III's. It's the reason I do electronic music today.
Not sure how to embed Youtube here but this is one of my favorite tracks.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

lazy said:


> the music in legend of mana always made me feel funny in a good way. It was like a cross between lord of the rings epic journey and techno and metal music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legend of Mana is one of my favorite games. I'm so glad to see someone else appreciate one of Square's obscure gems. The music is really nostalgic for me too. I first rented this game as a kid and got it for Christmas. I still have it now. Beautiful game. I'm also a huge sucker for pet systems. xD

The first ever video game I played (not actually mine) was either Sonic or Doom when I was like 3 or 4, but I only remember some of the monsters in Doom. I love hearing Sonic tunes again though. Great memories.

Another game I get nostalgia from is Command & Conquer: Red Alert Retaliation. I'd wake up as a kid to my dad playing it. I love the soundtrack so much and still listen to it today.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

PS2 era, but nostalgic to me none the less...


----------



## CeladonCity (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## General Shy Guy (May 12, 2011)




----------



## trecd (Aug 2, 2011)

late90's i always remember playing madden on the ps1. When the ps2 came out I thought the graphics were toooo beast... lol

then I played runescape for probably a year during my middle school years.

The most nostalgic i get though is when I see old WoW videos from pre-Wotlk and beyond. I admit, it did kill my social life IRL but there was just so many great memories playing wow back then. When all my friends quit when wotlk came out... It was so ****ing depressing man... but good times. I havent played in 2 years, so i'm doing good.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

To be honest, the video game that makes me the most wistful would probably be the original Ninja Gaiden for the NES. I have cherished memories of watching my dad play it for hours when I was very young, cheering him on in my annoying little kid voice.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

dude does anyone feel like video games were so much more fun when you were a kid/growing up??

its so much harder to get lost in a game like I used to, nowadays ..


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

flipdesks said:


> Brings back a lot of memories, I remember playing CB with my dad and my sisters when I was growing up. If only I could find my original copy, along with my Spyro CD's. :c


wow dude, same here with the CB. My mom loved that game. I remember one Christmas... I got CB warped and a new playstation with the new rumble packs.... WOW... best time of my life, never been happier...

I also nostalgia'd hard with spyro. never could beat the game as a kid.


----------



## LCPython (Jan 24, 2012)

I loved and still love this scene.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Jet set radio as well, another post reminded me of it and now I want to find it again and play it. Hopefully the discs not broke lol :/


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't know about 'most nostalgic', but:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite FF of the entire series  right next to III (i know its not III..but it says that on the cart so its III..)




Hate that stupid wall x(

Here's one from Enix, back when it was still just Enix 





Shadowrun for the SNES 





Sorry about the big post, but really do listen.. good tunes and great games.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have been playing Megaman 2 on my iPhone. Got it from the iTunes app store for a dollar, and it was worth that. Excellent game.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone play this game? Loved it.











Played this game a lot with my family.






Who doesn't love DKC? All 3 on the SNES were good. And the latest one on the Wii is decent.


----------



## BachelorFrog (Jan 15, 2012)

Pokemon pinball for gameboy color. Nothing beats those jazzy tunes lol. Chrono Cross had an amazing soundtrack too although I was introduced to the game later on.


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh the memories of Bomberman and ****ing my friends days up...


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

Man I wanna go back when I was 6 and play all the great gaming platforms, SNES, Dreamcast, Original Gameboy, Nintendo 64. ah my god I actually wish I could just go back in time and play the games nonstop.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

Fun game for the Dreamcast.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

If you really like older classic video games, I'd check out retroware tv. Its an awesome site all about games from the 8 bit, 16 bit, and some 32/64 bit eras.


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

*cough* I'm on here too much..


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't really get into a lot of games early on, but man.. I played a ton of Harvest Moon.


----------



## electronic cigarettes (Sep 25, 2011)

Pretty sure this was the first single-player game I played through more than once. Everyone seemed to hate the slow pace but the idea of experiencing someone else's "real life" blew my 11-year old mind. I became obsessed with every last detail of the game's environment, the overall grunginess and urban decay, the weird consumer products, I even love the terrible voice acting... started playing Yakuza recently as I heard it was somewhat similar to this series but it just doesn't feel the same.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

beshino said:


>


I was virulently anti-Sega when I was a kid, but decidedly pro-Beavis and Butt-head. It brought me no end of pathos that the Genesis version of Beavis and Butt-head was clearly an overall better game than the SNES version.


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

This was the sh*t when I was a kid. (I'm old lol)





This is an ad for the first computer I ever had.
It had a port on the back for game cartridges and a port for an atari 2600 type controller


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

jchildr said:


>


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

I remember playing this game as a kid, it was soooo much fun!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

operation: inner space










flying around, collecting windows icons and making enemies


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah the memories


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The car blowing up at the beginning of Contra III sends me back twenty years.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Most any sort of realistic-looking pixel art is super nostalgic for me, for whatever reason.


----------

